

Pelican - A simple weblog generator written in Python - bcl
http://docs.notmyidea.org/alexis/pelican/

======
limmeau
Is there a Pelican-driven demo blog somewhere?

~~~
kenneth_reitz
<http://kennethreitz.com> ;)

------
skrebbel
Didn't 236759 people already make this?

~~~
josephb
> Didn't 236759 people already make this?

Even though they did, it's still interesting to see someone else's
implementation.

Creating something yourself, even if there is something else similar out
there, isn't a bad thing!

Better coding and sharing with the world, than sitting on the sidelines saying
"didn't someone else do this" :-)

------
X-Istence
I really like poole.py for my static website generation software, what does
your project have over it?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I like Poole as well, and I've used it for the basis of my site. It was quite
easy to implement breadcrumbs, tagging and structured archives on top of it,
and still have a simple core.

------
zerd
How is it different from Hyde? <https://github.com/lakshmivyas/hyde>

~~~
bcl
I wasn't aware of Hyde. From skimming the site it looks like Pelican is
simpler, not requiring Django and being easier to get up and running
initially.

The only drawback I've found so far is the inability of ReST to reference
sections in other document files.

~~~
coconutrandom
Hyde doesn't actually use django despite what the homepage says.

~~~
X-Istence
The one he linked to still requires Django (look at requirements.txt for the
pip requirements).

------
didip
Another alternative is this: <http://blogofile.com/>

------
lloeki
I find it worth it for the dead simple multi-language support.

